

Which data structure is this? - DanWaterworth
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5921636/which-data-structure-is-this

======
malkia
I answered that this is memory allocator :) - you are allocating (inserting in
a sense) element, and you are given random (well, random as in not related to
the data) pointer or reference (or cons, whatever).

Later you use that same element by the said pointer, reference, etc.

------
tptacek
"Homework assignment".

It's a symbol table, or a table of atoms (insert a string, get its atom_t,
&c).

~~~
DanWaterworth
It's not a homework assignment. Actually, I'm self-taught.

~~~
tptacek
Sorry. I'm from Usenet.

Is the non-snarky part of my answer right?

